# EBT Card Outage? 8 Days Into June And Many Are Still Waiting For Food Stamp Money



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Widespread reports continue to pour in from all over the nation of "glitches" with the food stamp system. It is eight days into the month and large numbers of people still have not received their benefits, and in other instances it is being reported that EBT cards are simply not working correctly. So what in the world is going on here? On downdetector.com there are scores of reports of problems with the EBT system from people all over the nation. Could this simply be another example of government incompetence, or is something else at work here?

I had heard some rumblings about this over the past few days, but I had not really taken them seriously until I read an article from highly respected author Ray Gano&#8230;

"It interesting over the weekend I got several emails telling me about cell phones being down, internet being down, and get this, EBT cards not working and having no money associated to them."

"This is a concern because when the US Government has payment failures, then there is possibly something happening that the press is not telling you about."

EBT Card Outage? 8 Days Into June And Many Americans Are Still Waiting For Food Stamp Money | Zero Hedge


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

As of right now downdetector shows 79 reports in the last 24 hours. So the problem is ongoing, how widespread I'm not sure.

SNAP EBT down? Current outages and problems | Down Detector


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know a person that used their EBT card yesterday with no glitch.
Could this be part of the limiting or eliminating of the payouts as stated by some states that have installed new eligibility rules?
This person I mentioned had to submit back in January, paper work from doctors stating they are permanently disabled, which they are.
Could be some just ignored the recertification papers?


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I know a person that used their EBT card yesterday with no glitch.
> Could this be part of the limiting or eliminating of the payouts as stated by some states that have installed new eligibility rules?
> This person I mentioned had to submit back in January, paper work from doctors stating they are permanently disabled, which they are.


Could be, I thought about that as well. I do know if this were a large nationwide problem the mainstream media couldn't hide it (as the article suggests) if they wanted to. Not for very long anyway.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it were massive, you can bet you life there would be riots in the street.
Come to think of it, this would be a great way for the "thing" to declare martial law.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

EBT card doesn't work????

Get a job.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> EBT card doesn't work????
> 
> Get a job.
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a job and would still like one of those cards but I am suspiciously Caucasian so I can't have one. It makes me sad . People with no damn job live better and eat better than I do. It's enough to piss off the Pope.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You can bet that if a Republican was president at this moment this would be front page news in every city and would be the lead story on the network evening news. And not just tonight, but over and over and over.
Hillary and Bernie would be interviewed on CBS, ABC, NBC. 
CNN would grab the story like a pitbull and beat us to death with it.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

baldman said:


> I have a job and would still like one of those cards but I am suspiciously Caucasian so I can't have one. It makes me sad . People with no damn job live better and eat better than I do. It's enough to piss off the Pope.


This piss off the Pope statement seams to be a local Ionia county expression. Where you from neighbor?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmmmm .Wait until it's hot as he'll, small glitches just enough to start the riots...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

alterego said:


> This piss off the Pope statement seams to be a local Ionia county expression. Where you from neighbor?


Nahh, . . . that one's older than the proverbial hills, . . . been at least all over the Navy, . . . Ohio, . . . Kentucky, . . . Wisconsin, . . . amongst other places.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is why one should not depend on government for the basics. You become captive to their whims. Stalin sold entire harvests in the late 20's and 30's to industrialise the Soviet Union, then blamed saboteurs for the harvest failures and thousands went to the Gulag while millions starved to death.. Starving peasant children where sentenced to 8 years for eating an ear of corn in the fields. The joys of socialism.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Dwight I got that from my dad who was u.d.t. 11 .


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

ebt outage? hadn't noticed. 
Thank You Lord, for feeding me.


----------

